# eye-fi + ipad +5D mKIII + image processing =?



## klickflip (Mar 29, 2013)

I am wondering about the possibility of using an eye-fi card in 5D III to ipad, transferring mid to highish res jpgs to view on ipad and keeping the raws stored on the CF card so that the raws can be backed up and processed later after the shoot. 

As far as I can see there shouldn't be any problem with the jpgs being sent to the ipad and viewed to check focus etc. 
But what I'm unclear of is, are there any options on the eye-fi app to do any grading to the jpgs, colour balance, curves, exposure and saturation mainly. As most of my work is fairly heavily styled in processing. 
Normally I shoot tethered to capture one pro and during test frames set up a grade that is carried on for each shot from there on. 

So showing clients on the ipad the unprocessed image may be a bit of a let down from what they would normally expect or see from my work during a shoot. 
Now I know I can link the ipad to capture one to show the captured frames with grade, which is great, but for smaller shoots just shooting to card for the raws and having the jpgs going the ipad would be great and could be really useful if I need to be more mobile during the shoot too. 

Any users or experience on how to get this workflow working with grading options?


----------



## CanonGrunt (Mar 29, 2013)

Try this out instead...


http://www.camranger.com


----------



## kbmelb (Mar 29, 2013)

The photos technically go into Photos app so the only edit you can do is the Enhance button. I'd suppose you could use another app like the Photoshop iOS app to do edits.

The best thing to do is set the in-camera jpeg processing (Picture Style) to something you are happy with because that is what is sent to the iPad.


----------



## tgara (Mar 29, 2013)

kbmelb said:


> The photos technically go into Photos app so the only edit you can do is the Enhance button. I'd suppose you could use another app like the Photoshop iOS app to do edits.
> 
> The best thing to do is set the in-camera jpeg processing (Picture Style) to something you are happy with because that is what is sent to the iPad.



I was doing a form of this last weekend while in NYC.

Basically, I transferred my JPEG images from my SD card to my iPad, edited them using iPhoto for iOS (increase saturation, contrast, sharpening), then uploaded them to a Journal to share with friends on the web. It worked great!

https://www.icloud.com/journal/#4;CAEQARoQrO-zbxiQQA0jkR0a_0IsSw;BD839AA6-F65E-4FDA-B68A-D6CFE050DDB4

Disclosure: The above images were shot with my S95, not my 5DMarkIII, but the point of my post is workflow, not camera type.

I have an Eye Fi card, but wasn't using it. You should know that many people have reported an Err80 (power error) when using the EyeFi card with the 5D Mark III, me included. It is a result of the power going off on the camera but not the card. It is easily fixable by removing the battery from the camera. However, I have decided to avoid the issue entirely and simply use a regular SD card and the camera connection kit to get the photos onto the iPad.

If you need to show off your shots on the iPad even faster, I agree with the above person who said to use the in-camera processing via the Picture Styles. Move those over to the iPad with the Eye Fi card is probably the fastest way to show off semi-processed images.


----------



## Harry Muff (Mar 29, 2013)

There are raw file editors for the iPad which even allow for stuff like IPTC editing.


Have a look around the App Store.




Photogene seems popular at $2.99


----------



## klickflip (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks for input guys. Yeah not quite there with an option just yet are we! I see you can shoot jpgs to a computer wirelessly with eye-fi and then have Capture one Pro see them as they come in that but that still involves using a computer though at the time. 



tgara said:


> kbmelb said:
> 
> 
> > The photos technically go into Photos app so the only edit you can do is the Enhance button. I'd suppose you could use another app like the Photoshop iOS app to do edits.
> ...



Yeah have seen some issues posted about the eye-fi and mkIII, guess I'll have to test it to see. But as for proper grading I think there's not an option yet, as I do push contrast, colours in curves + colour balance and decrease saturation a lot to get a particular look that cant be set up in camera or iphoto OS.. or can you actually do quite a bit in iphone OS version ? And the IPTC app all i could find is that it alters metadata. Also that Camranger looks interesting a bit pricey, if I was gong to shoot RAW wirelessly then the Canon WFT is a much neater although more expensive option. 

Anohter thought is maybe a ipad version of Aperture could take advantage of this? 

For any EYE-fi users that use Capture one there's an interesting thread on the Phase one forum. 
http://forum.phaseone.com/En/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=10854


----------

